# Where did you buy tents



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

You have bought a tent from Chinese suppliers,How their tent-like quality


----------



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

*I know a good outdoor suppliers from China*

I know a good outdoor suppliers from China-welfulloutdoors.com


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

We just get ours at Walmart use it till it needs replacing get another


----------



## carisouth (Jan 8, 2010)

got the one we are using now at walmart


----------

